# Wake Island spear fishing pics one with local super model



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Well got my new JBL carbine in, sweet shooting gun, before that it's been pretty much pole spears. I'm pretty good with them though just limited on what fish you can shoot. the boss shot anice sizegrouper he had to call for an extra spear to finish the job though. First day with the JBL and I scored 2 grouper 3 big eyes and a nice blue fin trevally. The picture with the Wake Island super model, we scored pretty good on that dive also 3 grouper 3 longjaw squirrel fish and 1 big eye. they were tasty. Enjoy the pics. Clay I'll tell the story of the shot glasses tommrow.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool fish and good looking girl too.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG...do all the women in Wake Island look like her???? Ummm...does she want to be a Chunky Love member?

Dude..those are some sweet underwater pics....keep em commin every time you go out!

And I am still waiting for the shotglass story that cannot be relayed on a goverment computer!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way...do I need to sterilize those shot glasses you sent me??? oke


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

No they should be good i washed em before packing em.lol


----------

